# FIOS with MOTOROLA QIP6416 - How to add capacity



## jauburn (May 18, 2006)

This MOTOROLA QIP6416 box that came with my FIOS TV service has a small hard drive. Yet the box has a USB port and two firewire ports on the back. Can either of these be used to add a hard drive?

Is anyone adding space to this box somehow?

Thanks.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

This is not a Tivo-based DVR, so I doubt anyone here knows if it's possible to upgrade its hard drive.


----------



## teasip (Aug 24, 2002)

Since you do not "own" the box, no you most likely cannot upgrade the box. As for the external ports I believe I read somewhere that they are not active as of this time, but don't quote me on it.


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

ask the question over at the avs forums hdtv recorder section thread and maybe get more help


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

The simple answer is no, you cannot upgrade the storage capacity on Motorola QIP6416 used by FiOS. The USB and SATA ports are non-functional, and the Firewire is only supported for recording to DTCP-authorized devices like D-VHS VCRs.

If you tamper with the box, you get a $600-$700 line item added to your bill, just as you do on Comcast.

My advice -- start saving for the Tivo Series3.


----------

